# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Разыскивается 1C Рарус Комильфо: Салон Красоты

## tatarin198

*
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Комильфо: Салон красоты"
*

----------


## kulygin

тоже ищется...
okulygin@gmail.com

----------


## AndreStah

Если всётаки кто то не поленится и поделится то ... absmain@mail.ru

----------


## olgakott

Кто-нибудь нашел эту програмку?

----------


## oyama1979

я нашел,на торренте лежит,правда есть огранечения на оборудование,и это чья то слитая конфигурация,а в целом не плохо

----------


## olgakott

> я нашел,на торренте лежит,правда есть огранечения на оборудование,и это чья то слитая конфигурация,а в целом не плохо


Дайты ссылку, пожалуйста!

----------


## rogers

Могу выложить, но она ж без ключа работать не будет.Я пробовал, можно заставить ее работать но нормально без сервера защиты заставить работать не удалось.

----------


## AndreStah

Т.е. конфигурация Комильфо-Салон имеет дополнительную защиту? Ссылочку други и коллеги дайте плиз...:)

----------


## rogers

Вот Конфигурация 1.1.12.1

http://rapidshare.com/files/321622187/1.1.11.2.zip.html

Это не последняя версия.Последняя 1.21, но эта более менее рабочая.Есть
еще она же с отвязанной защитой (если кому интересно) но до конца разобраться не получилось.

----------


## al902

Ссылка не работает залейти еще раз! Очень надо!



> Вот Конфигурация 1.1.12.1
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/321622187/1.1.11.2.zip.html
> 
> Это не последняя версия.Последняя 1.21, но эта более менее рабочая.Есть
> еще она же с отвязанной защитой (если кому интересно) но до конца разобраться не получилось.

----------


## zemeroffj

> Ссылка не работает залейти еще раз! Очень надо!


присоединяюсь, к выше сказанному! очень надо!

_Добавлено через 16 часов 31 минуту 14 секунд_



> Вот Конфигурация 1.1.12.1
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/321622187/1.1.11.2.zip.html
> 
> Это не последняя версия.Последняя 1.21, но эта более менее рабочая.Есть
> еще она же с отвязанной защитой (если кому интересно) но до конца разобраться не получилось.


ссылка дохлая, перезалейте плиз

----------


## beloscursciy

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от rogers Посмотреть сообщение
> Вот Конфигурация 1.1.12.1
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/321622187/1.1.11.2.zip.html
> 
> Это не последняя версия.Последняя 1.21, но эта более менее рабочая.Есть
> еще она же с отвязанной защитой (если кому интересно) но до конца разобраться не получилось.
> ссылка дохлая, перезалейте плиз


перезалейте плиз

----------


## emercomp

> перезалейте плиз



ловите

----------


## kulygin

а с отвязанной защитой есть?

----------


## beloscursciy

> ловите


Сенкс, буим пробовать:)

----------


## natogami

> Есть
> еще она же с отвязанной защитой (если кому интересно) но до конца разобраться не получилось.


Очень интересно!!! очень надо:blush:

----------


## elecvov

может не совсем в тему (не рарус), но есть салон-красоты версия 3.02 от "Эффект-Информ"
http://www.sendspace.com/file/mycfng
http://hotfile.com/dl/28032882/6a9b4...y3_02.rar.html
 В свое время пригодилась. Уже не жадная.

----------

nik_niz (08.09.2011), riz-riz (12.03.2013)

----------


## natogami

*elecvov*, спасибо! Буду смотреть:)

----------


## zhirik

[QUOTE]может не совсем в тему (не рарус), но есть салон-красоты версия 3.02 от "Эффект-Информ"
http://www.sendspace.com/file/mycfng
http://hotfile.com/dl/28032882/6a9b4...y3_02.rar.html
В свое время пригодилась. Уже не жадная./QUOTE]
требует активацию...

----------


## vashroman

А есть ещё живая ссылка на салон красоты? дайте плиз...

----------


## danilkolviv

> А есть ещё живая ссылка на салон красоты? дайте плиз...


*В этом посте есть: 
Салон красоты. Версия 5.08 локальная - Полный комплект поставщика*
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=198

----------


## DRL

Требует активацию

----------


## elecvov

В моем посте №17 была ссылка на леченую конфу. Для невнимательных и тех кто не знает стандартные методы лечения программ, объясняю - в архиве лежит "леченный" MD, которым надо заменить оригиналпосле установки. Прога вполне успешно стоит пару лет в массажном салоне красоты-солярии. ссылка номер 2 живая, только  что проверил

----------


## Yanis07

Скажите как установить конфиг от раруса вроде все есть но не ставит драйвер защиты , говорит надо флешь с ключем. Может кто поделится рабочим конфигм для 8.1

Вообще ищу хоть какой то рабочий конфиг для салона красоты (желательно 8.1 или 8.2)

----------


## glykov

как успехи, нашел? скинь сслыку если возможно. СПАСИБО

----------


## nikolasoft

тема актуальна

----------


## koloboc74

есть Хелис под 8.2 вроде функционал восстановил . Салон уже на нем работает.
http://dfiles.ru/files/snshbau16

----------

nikchoo (30.05.2013)

----------


## nikchoo

> есть Хелис под 8.2 вроде функционал восстановил . Салон уже на нем работает.
> http://dfiles.ru/files/snshbau16


то есть здесь исправлены ошибки с типо как с графиком работы сотрудников и т.д.?

----------


## Night Trap

Прошел по всеми ссылкам - не арбайтен.
Может есть у кого конфа такая, любой версии :)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Комильфо: Салон красоты", релиз 2.0.6.1 от 13.02.2014*

Установка + рук-во пользователя:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

lews19 (14.03.2019), MDV72 (02.03.2016), vf0909 (04.05.2016)

----------

